# Cherry slab coffee table



## brown down (Feb 4, 2013)

I built this last year and am still contemplating the base of this.
the dutchmans are claro walnut 5 on top and 4 on the bottom just to make sure she didn't move. they were the first ones i ever did and took around an hour a piece... she weighs a ton average depth is around 3 in and about 6' long 

any suggestions on the base???



[attachment=17819]



[attachment=17820]


[attachment=17821]



[attachment=17822]



[attachment=17823]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice work and beautiful piece of wood!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats a nice looking table.  Whats wrong with the base you have on it? Looks great to me. If you want to change it the most creative table designs I have seen on here come from the Rebuilds and the Brink. You might tap them for some design ideas.


----------



## brown down (Feb 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a nice looking table.  Whats wrong with the base you have on it? Looks great to me. If you want to change it the most creative table designs I have seen on here come from the Rebuilds and the Brink. You might tap them for some design ideas.



square base on an odd shape piece! don't get me wrong i do like it but think at least the legs could look a little more rustic to match the top.... i do have access to stumps that i could make work but than i loose the storage shelf underneath which has been useful


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that's a nice problem to have. Maybe you can solve it by haveing both the shelf and new desiged supports by cutting a stump in half. Just a thought.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2013)

How about some thick walnut bow ties for legs?

Cool top!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow ... that is just too darn splotchy and cracked to keep around ... and the mismatched repairs ... naw, don't even bother with it ... Here; let me give you my address and I promise I won't charge you much to just take that thing off your hands ....

Lovely ... slightly arched legs, joined at the short ends, with a single lenghtwise beam with tenon ends.

You "could" send that too ....:i_dunno:


----------



## Brink (Feb 4, 2013)

Beut of a slab. Nice butterflies.


----------



## brown down (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for all the compliments!!!
man you guys are really throwing some awesome ideas out there!!!!
you got my gears spinning for sure. the stump idea with the window cut out is an awesome idea, the large bow tie for legs is another one and also the beam idea is great :dash2::dash2: which one to choose 
got some pondering do due now :lolol:


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 10, 2013)

Great work. Awesome stuff.

Robert


----------

